# Faith's twins



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

UPDATED PICS IN LATER POST. Faith is a FF and this aft had a set of boy/girl twins!:stars: She didn't know what to do with them right away and just walked away but now since being separated into a small pen she is bonding well and they've figured out how to nurse. The boy came first and she needed help to pull him out but then soon she easily delivered a little scrawny girl after. Both kids are nursing and I'm sure the little doe will soon fill out. Both were covered in very yellow sacs. Not sure why. This was day 153 for Faith. Boy in first pic, girl in 2nd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Precious


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, they are adorable! congratulations


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable!! Congrats


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

updated pics now that the kids are dry. Faith is being a good mom now and babies are doing great! Her placenta did not drop till almost 24 hrs later. I was beginning to get concerned so gave her a dose of a vitamin paste(it was the only thing I had on hand) and within an hour or so it had dropped, so not sure if that was what helped or if it was almost coming anyway, but just glad all ended well. First pic is doeling, second is buckling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those faces just make you want to hold and hug them.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

They are so cute. We have pygmys but i think i want some boers in the future. They are beautiful goats.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

shirley said:


> They are so cute. We have pygmys but i think i want some boers in the future. They are beautiful goats.


Thanks! I know the feeling Shirley! I started out with pygmies too but switched over to Boers a year ago. so fun having our first boer babies now!


----------

